# win 7 run in virtual mode from FreeBSD



## xnl96 (Feb 26, 2011)

I recently bought a new computer: Intel i3 540,motherboard gigabyte h55m-s2,ram pqi-1333Mhz. I want to use the FreeBSD operating system version should I use i386 or amd64? How can I run win 7 in virtual mode from FreeBSD?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 26, 2011)

Get amd64, use VirtualBox for windows 7.


----------



## xnl96 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you, I will try.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 26, 2011)

Also don't forget *Build with Guest Additions* flag into the VirtualBox port to have the ability to set the Virtual OS on fullscreen


----------

